# Italian Floor Corker



## gdaustin (May 3, 2011)

I got my Italian floor corker today and put it together. I tried it on an empty bottle to make sure the depth was good and it was right on. I looks at the jaws and they did not look like brass. They are metal but they are silver not the gold look of brass. Also they were covered in oil. I am assuming I need to clean all the oil from the clamping jaws before I use for real. Should I be concerned about the jaws not appearing to be brass? Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2011)

I kn ow nothing about them other then everyone says they are better and have only heard of brass myself.


----------



## Waldo (May 4, 2011)

Whay brand is it and where did you purchase it?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2011)

I have only heard of brass jaws with the Italian corker myself. I also know the corker will easily rust so be careful with the sanitizer. I have the Port floor corker and wipe it down with alcohol instead of k-meta.l


----------



## Flem (May 4, 2011)

The newest Italian Floor Corkers have a chrome plating on the brass jaws. Ibelieve it is to protect/slow downthe the brass from tarnishing.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Whay brand is it and where did you purchase it?








Waldo, It sounds just like the floor corker that I bought from George about three weeks ago. It is the "Italian" floor corker and, as Flem points out, there is a chrome flash on the iris. Just what the underlying metal is, I do not know. It could be brass or something else. All I know is it works like a charm, so far.


----------



## Flem (May 4, 2011)

Rocky. It's brass.


----------



## gdaustin (May 4, 2011)

Chrome flash would make sense then. I received itfrom Fedex yesterday fromGeorge and can not wait to use it.I have read so much about the Italian floor corkers with the brass jaws, when mine showed up silver I got a little concerned. I will clean her up and get her ready to use on my next batch then. Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2011)

George also sells replace iris jaws for the floor corker. The picture in the online catalog shows brass. I wonder if future replacement jaws will be chrome plated also. Seems likely.


----------



## gdaustin (May 4, 2011)

I went to the Ferrari Group website and it looks like all there models are coming out with the chromium plated jaws.


----------



## Dean (May 4, 2011)

Don't wash away the grease. This is food grade silicone and it's there to keep the jaws repelling water and to keep them lubricated. I have a tube that I use on all my corkers.


----------



## Brent2489 (May 4, 2011)

All I did was assemble it and use it other than adding the footies to protect the floor!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2011)

Dean said:


> Don't wash away the grease. This is food grade silicone and it's there to keep the jaws repelling water and to keep them lubricated. I have a tube that I use on all my corkers.





Dean I also have the same grease and use it on sliding parts. I am just wondering are you careful not to apply it to the part that touces the cork. I would be concerned about making the cork slippery enabling it to pop out of the bottle easily when you don't want it to.


----------



## Waldo (May 4, 2011)

Was wondering about that myseld Dan


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2011)

No, you should not be getting them on your corks. If you were to get a little tiny bit from maybe just some sneaking through from the crevices of the jaws then that will be fine but you dont want to lube the area where the corks are.


----------



## Dean (May 4, 2011)

yes, I keep the inside of the iris clean and free of grease, but that's only when fully closed. I just run a towel through a fully closed iris after I lube it up.


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Dean, I could be mistaken on this but would it not be safer for avoiding contaminating the cork to clean the iris when is fully open and not closed? It seems if you clean it when it is closed and then open it, grease would be on the iris in the "not fully closed" area and would come in contact with the cork when it is inserted. I clean mine fully open and then lub it after use.


----------

